# St. Baldrick's DC



## tkern (Mar 8, 2016)

This Sunday, March 13th, Boundary Stone is hosting the St. Baldrick's charity for childhood cancer. If you're in the area and want to swing by, it's going to be a damn good time. We got teams from DC Brau, Port City, and Atlas brewers signed on to shave heads. If you're interested in donating, send me a PM, if not but still want to come a hang out, by all means. We've already raised 30k and this is turning out to be a neighborhood block party.


----------



## Mrmnms (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm part of one event up here at our favorite pub, Lily Flanagans. We provide the music. Your are so right in how it brings people together in the community.


----------



## Bill13 (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm going to try and make it. Here is a link to the charity showing that 25,000 has already been raised by Boundary Stone:doublethumbsup:

https://www.stbaldricks.org/events/mypage/11085/2016


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Mar 14, 2016)

+1


Bill13 said:


> I'm going to try and make it. Here is a link to the charity showing that 25,000 has already been raised by Boundary Stone:doublethumbsup:
> 
> https://www.stbaldricks.org/events/mypage/11085/2016



Awesome stuff folks! Way to go Boundary Stone & all the other participants - inspiring!


----------



## tkern (Mar 15, 2016)

Final numbers in. Over $71K. F yeah.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 15, 2016)

That is great!


----------



## Bill13 (Mar 19, 2016)

Wish I had made it, but the money raised is awesome. That's some serious coin.


----------

